# 1st FA History



## 311 (11 Mar 2003)

Im looking for some history on the unit 1st Field Artillery. Id also like some on RCA. I‘ve found it a litle harder than I thought to find good information on the web. If you could post the links that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (11 Mar 2003)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/1FIELD_ARTILLERY/ 

 http://www.regiments.org/milhist/na-canada/arty/rca.htm 

 http://www.regiments.org/milhist/na-canada/arty/rcha.htm 

 http://www.fotw.ca/flags/ca%5Erca.html


----------

